# 2006 Club Car precedent (gas)



## Brad64 (Nov 2, 2015)

I have purchased a used 2006 Club Car precedent (gas- kawasaki) and it was running fine for a couple of weeks. I ordered a tune up kit,easily installed, changed the oil and filters and it ran good for a couple weeks after. Now it will turn over but won't start. I took the air filter cover off, gave one quick squirt of starting fluid and it wanted to run. Does this mean that the solenoid I read about has gone bad? And if it is, how do you take the black cover off around the brake/ accelerator pedals? It comes up in the front and will not release in the rear. Confused....


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, there's a fuel delivery problem. Easiest to start at the carburetor - disconnect the fuel line at the carb., put it into a coffee can and crank it. If fuel is coming out well, then the problem lies with the engine, most likely the carburetor. YES, it COULD be the solenoid on the carb., with the key switch in the <RUN> position you should have power at that solenoid. Most of them have an audible click when turning the key switch to the <Run> position too, some are rather quiet though. Most of them if you place your fingers on it when turning the key switch, you'll feel it engage.

Don't know about the pedal cover, nor why you'd want to remove it.


----------



## Brad64 (Nov 2, 2015)

I will pull the fuel hose off the fuel pump to make sure the fuel pump is pumping. Also, I will put my hand on the solenoid at the carb when turning on the key to see if it engages. I saw on you tube that a solenoid that holds it out from starting was by the accelerator cables under the black mat, that is the only reason I asked about taking that up to check. Thanks, I will get back to you.


----------



## Brad64 (Nov 2, 2015)

It talks about a micro switch under the gas pedal that gets dirty and needs to be cleaned. This could keep it from going. That is why I referred to taking the floor mat up to check this. Possible??


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You could always hotwire the solenoid (run a 12v jumper from the battery), and if it starts and runs you've identified the problem circuit.


----------

